# عيد الغطاس وعلاقته بالقلقاس



## mero_engel (18 يناير 2010)

*

في عيد الغطاس تمتلئ البيوت "بالقلقاس" وليس عبثاً نأكل هذا النوع من الطعام بالذات في عيدالغطاس، فهناك أطعمة كثيرة أشهي منه، لكننا في الحقيقة نأكل القلقاس لأنه يقربنا من معمودية المسيح، ففي القلقاس مادة سامة ومضرة للحنجرة، وهي المادة الهلامية، إلا أنهذه المادة السامة إذا اختلطت بالماء تحولت إلي مادة نافعة، مغذية، ونحن من خلال الماء نتطهر من سموم الخطية كما يتطهر "القلقاس" من مادته السامة بواسطةالماء ..!.


- والقلقاس يدفن في الأرض ثم يصعد ليصير طعاماً، والمعمودية هي دفن أو موت وقيامة مع المسيح، ولهذا يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "مدفونين معه في المعمودية التي فهيا أقمتم أيضاً معه" (كو 2: 12) (رو 6: 4).


- والقلقاس لا يؤكل إلا بعد خلع القشرة الخارجية، فبدون تعريته يصير عديم الفائدة، فلابد أولاً من خلع القشرة الصلدة قبل أكله، ونحن في المعمودية نخلع ثياب الخطية لكي نلبس بالمعمودية الثياب الجديدة الفاخرة، ثياب الطهارة والنقاوة، لنصير أبناء الله.


و ايضاَ من الاسماء الاخرى لهذا العيد :-

عيد الغطاس : أى العماد

عيد الثيؤفانيا : أى الظهور الإلهى.


عيد الأنوار : حيث يمسك المعمد الشموع بعد العماد.*

*كل سنه وانتم طيبين*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2010)

الله....موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
أشكرك أستاذتى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
وكل سنة وحضرتك طيبة​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل يا قمر 

والمعلومات جميلة تسلم ايدك

وكل سنة وانتي طيبة


----------



## النهيسى (18 يناير 2010)

*
كل 

سنه

وانتم

طيبين

شكرا

للموضوع 


الجميل

جدا جدا جدا

​*


----------



## just member (18 يناير 2010)

*موضوع حلو اكتير ومميز
شكرا اختنا العزيزة
*​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2010)

*- والقلقاس لا يؤكل إلا بعد خلع القشرة الخارجية، فبدون تعريته يصير عديم الفائدة، فلابد أولاً من خلع القشرة الصلدة قبل أكله، ونحن في المعمودية نخلع ثياب الخطية لكي نلبس بالمعمودية الثياب الجديدة الفاخرة، ثياب الطهارة والنقاوة، لنصير أبناء الله.

*معلومة مهمة يا ميرو 

مكنتش اعرفها

بسمعكم بمصر بتقولوه القلقاس

بقول زيكم

تشكراااااااااااااات الك


----------



## marcelino (19 يناير 2010)

ثانكس ميرو كل سنه وانتى طيبه
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2010)

*"مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ، وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ"​*
*ميرررسى يا ميروووو وكل سنه وانتى طيبه يا قمرررر*


----------



## raffy (21 يناير 2010)

من زمان كان نفسى اعرف حكاية القلقاس
اشكرك للمعلومة القيمةthanks 
موضوع رائع اشكرك


----------



## mero_engel (21 يناير 2010)

rabna mawgod قال:


> الله....موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
> أشكرك أستاذتى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> وكل سنة وحضرتك طيبة​


*ميرسي ليك ربنا موجود
نورت الموضوع 
الرب يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## adlykit (17 يناير 2011)

رائع وجميل يا ميرو
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك.


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يناير 2011)

*ميرسي كتير ليكي ع الموضوع الجميل
كل سنه وانتي طيبه
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2011)

جميل جدا يا ميرو​ 
شكرا ليكى

ربنا يعوضك ​


----------

